

Something Simple - nezaj
http://joeaverbukh.com/something-simple/

======
nezaj
I wanted to start writing. I got so enthusiastic about the idea that I started
coming up with all these extra things to do. It wasn't until a month later
that I realized I lost sight of my original goal. This happens to me often. In
any case, I finally started.

